# A Lange & Sohne, Help Needed



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi need help with another watch, this time its a lange & sohne ww2 navigators watch. Its very large case is in good condition, original strap is there and in good condition [needs a little stiching] and is missing some parts, this is from what i can see. Second hand missing, balance wheel gone and some associated parts, some screws missing, crown gone, crystal damaged, face in good condition, hands are ok [old lume paint is crumbling]. All numbers match. Anyone tell me more on this watch?, Also please can someone tell me its roundabout value.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a great find, but I'm unsure about the cost of a restoration. Very likely that you'll have to have the missing movement parts made individually. There may be a crystal available from Laco - they produced a replica of their B-uhr several years ago. No idea where to get a crown. B-uhr parts watches don't pop up very often.

The beobachtungsuhr were made by IWC, Lange, Laco, Stowa and Wempe during WW2. They are navigator's watches as you note.

Value of a working Lange in good condition would be 3-4K GBP IME, higher in Europe than in the US. Here's one I found (or rather: it found me) last spring:




























Very happy with this one! It had just been serviced when I bought it and was running +1s - not bad for a 60yo watch


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

I am not wanting to restore it, don't have the cash really. Although i would like to know how much its worth in parts.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd suggest asking on a number of military watch forums - there are several out there which discuss B-uhrs on a regular basis. Alternatively, there are shops in Europe which specialise in these watches and might be looking for parts watches. I'd guess that it would be a rare individual collector who would need a Lange B-uhr parts watch.


----------

